# OWA keeps logging me out?? very important!



## xprettyreckless (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm using Microsoft Office Outlook Web Access with the following details: 

Outlook Web Access host address:	https://sbox.edu.uni-graz.at/owa
Outlook Web Access version:	8.2.301.0
Outlook Web Access host name:	sbox.edu.uni-graz.at
Client Access server name:	FRIGG.stud.ad.uni-graz.at
Exchange Client Access server .NET Framework version:	2.0.50727.4216
Client Access server operating system version:	Microsoft Windows NT 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2
Client Access server operating system language:	de-DE
Microsoft Exchange Client Access server version:	8.2.176.0


on my Macbook Air (Mac OS X, 10.7.2) and recently OWA keeps on logging me out and requests me to log in again. I can't check or write any emails properly anymore, since I have to re-enter my username and password every twenty seconds.

I tried clearing my history and delete all the cookies, but nothing's changed. I did read similar threads, but none of the suggestions made were applicable to my version...

the options on my OWA only include:
Regional Settings
Messaging
Junk E-Mail
Calendar
Out of Office Assistant
Accessibility
Mobile Devices
About


nothing suggests re-setting anything..

I'm completely lost.
Does anyone know what I could do??

All the best,


----------



## sobersong (Sep 14, 2008)

Choosing "this a private computer" at the login page might help if you haven't tried that already.
Have you tried another browser ?


----------

